# Help with artist recognition



## Terracorp (8 mo ago)

Hello guys.

I have a set of watercolours which i found in my late grandmothers loft.

I hoped somebody here might be able to identify the artist and or some sort of history.

the newspaper in the back of one is dated 1972.

I know nothing more about them.

If anybody can help it would be greatly appreciated.


----------

